# Duda con funcion de transferencia en el simulador



## jabba87 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola, espero que esten bien, mi duda es la siguiente, tengo un cto al cual debo hacerle un analisis y sacar la funcion de transferencia, eso ya lo hice,, pero no se como sacar la funcion en el simulador, (Proteus) si alguien me pudiera hacer el favor de explicarme como hacerlo estaria muy agradecido ya puede ser en proteus u otro simulador. 

Pd: He buscado tutoriales, pero no he encontrado nada


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 15, 2010)

cual es el circuito que simulaste en proteus? puedo ayudarte, la funcion de la señal del circuito en el simulador, nunca lo he realizado en proteus pero si me dices cual es el circuito puedo tratar de hallar la forma de hacerlo...coloca tu circuito y me pongo a ver si con el proteus y sus herramientas hay algo al respecto y te puedo echar una mano...saludosss


----------



## Guiller (Sep 17, 2010)

Tienes que utilizar el *modo XY* del osciloscopio "simulado" que puedes colocar en tu circuito como un componente más. Cuando le des al play, verás cómo aparece el osciloscopio y podrás manejarlo más o menos como si fuera un osciloscopio de verdad (aunque muy limitado en comparación con los osciloscopios actuales).

De todas formas, busca en la gráfica analógica (creo que se llamaba así) a ver si hay algo que te permita mostrar la f. de transferencia (click derecho).


----------



## jabba87 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ola amigo perdona que no puede conteestar a tiempo es que toavia estoy con este trabajo y no encuentro solucion mira este es el cto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pd si no se ve este es el link http://es.tinypic.com/r/2mgnv9z/7


----------



## betodj (Sep 18, 2010)

Si ya tienes los coeficientes (zeros y polos) de la funcion de transferencia, entonces puedes sustituirlos en en en bloque FT del simulink. o directamente desde matlab.

En los simuladores de circuitos esta la opcion "funcion de transferencia" en el setup  (modo de analisis) En el Pspice solo te pide la variable de entrada y la de salida: Pero nunca lo he utilizado.


----------



## jabba87 (Sep 20, 2010)

muchas gracias a todos ya solucione el problema


----------



## betodj (Sep 20, 2010)

jabba87 dijo:


> muchas gracias a todos ya solucione el problema



Que bueno que solucionaste tu problema, podrias compartir brevemente tus resultados en el foro:

Un saludo....





PD. En lo particular me interesaria  ya que solo menejo la FT, en el simulink.


----------



## jabba87 (Sep 20, 2010)

bueno pues pude verla en el multisim, en el osciloscopio normal, conecte en el channel 1 la onda de entrada y en el channel 2 la onda de salida, luego le di en una opcion que se denota B/A y voala!!jajaj sale la funcion de transferencia..  es algo simple despues que lo descubres, pero espero que le sirva a quienes no lo sepan,, como yo hace unos dias ,,,,


----------

